# My First Setup!



## Mattcolnago

Hi Guys,

A few weeks late but I've just brought my first setup, really really happy with it, thanks CoffeeChap!! Just learning the art of creating the perfect espresso now and trying to perfect my latte art!

Rancilio Silvia and Mazzer Grinder (Old model, Coffeechap can you remind me of the exact model?), Torr tamper.


----------



## coffeechap

You were Beverly lucky to pry that mazzer out of my hands dude, throw up a picture of the ordinal badge at the back


----------



## Mattcolnago

Cant seem to turn it round!?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mattcolnago said:


> View attachment 3822
> 
> 
> Cant seem to turn it round!?


That's a sweet looking mazzer , nice paint job .


----------



## Daren

Great set up - love the retro badge! Cool colour on the Mazzer, your a man of impeccable taste!

You need to show us some pictures of what she can produce.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Agreed, great get up. Love that badge on the grinder to. Great work Mr Chap


----------



## painty

The grinder looks nice against the exposed brick wall too


----------



## Mattcolnago

painty said:


> The grinder looks nice against the exposed brick wall too


Haha it's in the garage at the moment as running out of room on the kitchen side!!!


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Love the old Mazzer badges!!!


----------



## GS11

Congrats on your set-up

Another superb SJ paint job by CoffeeChap:good:


----------



## urbanbumpkin

xiuxiuejar said:


> Love the old Mazzer badges!!!


Are these the older style Mazzer badges? Was it with the original grinder or an add on. They look really cool.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Sorry double post


----------



## xiuxiuejar

I think so. I have an SJ with one and a mini with one and they are older than the others.


----------



## coffeechap

this grinder is the precurser to the super jolly known as the mazzer mestre, the badge and grinder are original and it is quite hard to find them nowadays, hence why he was lucky to pry it out of my hands. I love the older badges so much so i nearly put a new one on to keep this one for my royal project, they just finish the grinder so nice, shame that most of us have to have the badge facing the wall....


----------



## xiuxiuejar

coffeechap said:


> this grinder is the precurser to the super jolly known as the mazzer mestre, the badge and grinder are original and it is quite hard to find them nowadays, hence why he was lucky to pry it out of my hands. I love the older badges so much so i nearly put a new one on to keep this one for my royal project, they just finish the grinder so nice, shame that most of us have to have the badge facing the wall....


That's really interesting. I knew they were older badges but I didn't know anything else. I got two older machines from a company called Quality Espresso a few years back - my first Mazzers in fact. Now these machines usually come with a big "Q" on the back and the Mazzer badge removed. When I bought them, I asked for "original" condition grinders, I got red Mazzers but with a smaller, thinner hopper and with the tamper on a long thin metal stick on the left. As the labels were removed I just thought they were old SJs or Minis but now you're making me doubt. I will dig one out tomorrow and take a picture and you can tell me if it's this other model.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

xiuxiuejar said:


> That's really interesting. I knew they were older badges but I didn't know anything else. I got two older machines from a company called Quality Espresso a few years back - my first Mazzers in fact. Now these machines usually come with a big "Q" on the back and the Mazzer badge removed. When I bought them, I asked for "original" condition grinders, I got red Mazzers but with a smaller, thinner hopper and with the tamper on a long thin metal stick on the left. As the labels were removed I just thought they were old SJs or Minis but now you're making me doubt. I will dig one out tomorrow and take a picture and you can tell me if it's this other model.


Okay - now I'm feeling silly - just seen the photo of the grinder and that tamp isdthe exact same tamp and the hopper looks similar. I didn't realise it said mestre and that Mestre was the model.

What I do want to know is how the hell you manage to paint your grinders so well and leave them looking better than new!!!


----------



## coffeechap

That is my secret, they do look fantastic, wait till you see the white royal I am doing, I love the older grinders so much more character to them and goes to show how bomb proof mazzers are, the mestre will be at least 20 years old, i love the old contact switches that really feel like a switch should....


----------



## Daren

xiuxiuejar - if you see one of Dave's paint jobs in the flesh (I don't know if you have?) you'll be even more amazed at the quality of the paint finish. It's flawless.

I regularly lovingly stroke my CChap Mazzer! Am I odd?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> xiuxiuejar - if you see one of Dave's paint jobs in the flesh (I don't know if you have?) you'll be even more amazed at the quality of the paint finish. It's flawless.
> 
> I regularly lovingly stroke my CChap Mazzer! Am I odd?


Err.......depends what your saying and thinking when you are doing it


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Err.......depends what your saying and thinking when you are doing it


Think Barry White - you'll get the picture


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Think Barry White - you'll get the picture


Not sure I want to ...................


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Daren said:


> xiuxiuejar - if you see one of Dave's paint jobs in the flesh (I don't know if you have?) you'll be even more amazed at the quality of the paint finish. It's flawless.
> 
> I regularly lovingly stroke my CChap Mazzer! Am I odd?


Is that a euphemism? Does everyone stroke their Mazzer? or the Coffeechap!!??


----------



## Daren

Come on everyone... Admit it... I can't be the only one


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Come on everyone... Admit it... I can't be the only one


Daren , does the mazzer talk back to you as well ?


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Daren , does the mazzer talk back to you as well ?


Talk back to you "as well" - are you also saying yours talks to you? I'm glad I'm not my own!


----------



## coffeechap

You are not alone Daren grinders,levers, tampers you name it I stroke it !


----------



## iroko

Great set up, enjoy.


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

You ready to make every good coffee with this setup







I love the grinder


----------



## hallph

Great looking combo, my idea of a decent entry setup!


----------



## Mattcolnago

Grinder is going doserless now, fed up with cleaning out the doser every time! Got a carbon fibre chaute and carbon plate going on the front. Will update with pictures.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mattcolnago said:


> Grinder is going doserless now, fed up with cleaning out the doser every time! Got a carbon fibre chaute and carbon plate going on the front. Will update with pictures.


Your going to ruin that lovely paint job ?


----------



## Mattcolnago

No! I love the paint job!! carbon panel will just cover up the hole where the doser was. Should look good!!


----------



## Daren

Mattcolnago said:


> Grinder is going doserless now, fed up with cleaning out the doser every time! Got a carbon fibre chaute and carbon plate going on the front. Will update with pictures.


Carbon should complement the paint colour nicely. I'm looking forward to seeing this! :thumbup:


----------



## Mattcolnago

Daren said:


> Carbon should complement the paint colour nicely. I'm looking forward to seeing this! :thumbup:


It complements the paint job very nicely!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mattcolnago said:


> It complements the paint job very nicely!


Ok what just teasing


----------



## Daren

When are we going to see it then?


----------



## Mattcolnago

Early next week hopefully.


----------



## coffeechap

Where you getting the chute done and how much are they dude as there would be a lot go interest if it all works properly without static.


----------



## Mattcolnago

Coffeechap - I've made it all myself. Bits are just what I found in my garage lol


----------



## coffeechap

No my precious old mestre will be destroyed


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mattcolnago said:


> Coffeechap - I've made it all myself. Bits are just what I found in my garage lol


You are winding him up aren't you?


----------



## Mattcolnago

Lol, don't worry! That sounded a bit Heath Robinson!! Been making it up at work today. I already had the carbon fibre peices already. Ill post a pic up tonight.

Ive made it so I can put the doser back on. What I've made uses the existing bolt holes. The grinder had not been modified at all.


----------



## Daren

You've got guts... I could never deflower one of Chaps babies! Your intentions better be honourable!


----------



## Mattcolnago

Guys this is only a trial to see if it can be done! If it doesn't work/looks crap the dosser goes back on! Simples!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

If it doesn't work out and you want to swap it for something without a doser then you can swap it for my Mignon.








also in black


----------



## Mattcolnago

Thanks for the offer but I couldn't part with it...ever! It's a thing of beauty!


----------



## coffeechap

Yes it is matt, and I am not bothered if you change it, looking forward to seeing the chute and how it performs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mattcolnago said:


> Thanks for the offer but I couldn't part with it...ever! It's a thing of beauty!


It is definitely, glad you think so too. Great grinder, love that badge.


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> You've got guts... I could never deflower one of Chaps babies! Your intentions better be honourable!


Sometimes I worry at the level of uh......'tension' on these forums.....


----------



## Mattcolnago

urbanbumpkin said:


> It is definitely, glad you think so too. Great grinder, love that badge.


Love the badge too! Shame it's on the back. I'm getting one made at work with the laser cutter, slightly smaller to go on the front. We see how it comes out.


----------



## coffeechap

lets see some pictures matt


----------



## Mattcolnago

Can seem to rotate the pics on my Mac?

Anyway thats as far as ive got, it works really really well, just not happy with the finish. Carbon looks real good with the paint job, im just struggling to get it to fit perfectly. So for now ive done the sweeper mod to the dosser, until i get time to mess about with the carbon.


----------

